# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  Практический Семинар c Т.Черняковой в Киеве 30-31.05.09

## Nubira

Подробная информация:
http://varthof.borda.ru/?1-1-0-00000...0-0-1236149090

Впечатления участников от посещения первого семинара с Татьяной, проведенного в Киеве, можно прочесть тут:
http://varthof.borda.ru/?1-1-0-00000005-000-40-0

Для участников с собаками осталось два места.

----------


## Nubira

Осталось две недели, уже ждем не дождемся!  :0238:

----------


## Lynx

Таня, спасибо за семинар!  :Ax:

----------


## Lex

Вот и мы добрались до дома, хотим сказать огромное спасибо Тане и огранизаторам семинара - всем блондинкам и "блондинам" за отлично устроенное и проведённое мероприятие  
Это было просто ЗДОРОВО! Очень много нового и полезного, а главное когда смотришь - всё делается понятно! Оказывается так всё просто и логично когда объясняет Таня! Только отчего то сам приходишь к этому либо поздно, либо никогда, а подсказать и некому. Мозг от объёма информации пухнет - "недостаточно места на диске С" , ЗАЩИТА - это было просто супер!  Прямо вот с завтрашнего дня начнём пробовать! Отлично когда есть специалисты, которы могут не просто показать как могут работать их собаки, или твои собаки у них в руках, а объяснить и показать..и главное объяснить отчего так, а не эдак, а то часто происходит что? говорят - делайте так и всё, потому что так. Татьяна объясняет и разжёвывает...отчего, почему, как это работает. Я не знаю как выразить восторг от общения и семинара  Это совсем другой уровень работы :) Мы будем обязательно применять полученные знания на практике и с удовольствием посетим подобное мероприятие ещё раз как раньше писали в рекомендациях - "для дальнейшего спортивного совершенствования"  
Таня, это было СУПЕР!  :Ax:  Спасибо ещё раз от нас всех...за науку и терпение  :0218:

----------


## Nubira

Фотографии с семинара :)
http://varthof.borda.ru/?1-1-0-00000041-000-40-0

----------


## Lynx

Колдуем....

----------


## Olga Zhukova

Таня, большое спасибо за эти уроки в Буче! Вы говорили, что у нас прогресс, а дело то в том, что как раз именно  после всего лишь одного того занятия в Москве Юдж сильно изменился в работе. И у меня быстрее стало все это проясняться и складываться в голове...очень и очень здорово, слов нет, одни эмоции.
Будем дальше пробовать и стараться. Еще раз спасибо!

----------


## Tatjana

И вам всем спасибо, что доверяете, что учитесь!  :Ax:

----------

